# Labelle oil? Decent oiler?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

anybody ever use Labelle oil? last week, my cheap plastic needle oiler cracked when I tried to oil the gearplate on something or other. this is like the third one i've had over the last several years, and they all end up like that once they get near empty, so i wanted to try something new. i got this at the train store in town where i work:










for the price, i almost would have rather bought an empty oiler and filled it with MMO, but what's done is done and besides I don't know where to get an empty oiler. anyways, seems the model RR guys have plenty to say about this company's products, as some are advertised as safe for plastics while others are not. they commented that some of this company's products will ruin paint, too.. this one IS safe on plastic according to the package. i tried it on the gearplate of a dry-looking AWTJ and it spooled up much higher much faster...

have any of you used this stuff? any good in your experience?

also, do you all have any interesting oilers? where do you get them? i think it was Bill who once commented that he's had the same one for many years and would hate to lose it...

thanks in advance...

--rick


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey rick.i use it when my hobby shop has it in supply.make sure it's the plastic compatible one,and yer good to go!i enjoy the pinpoint tip,as it fits in hard to reach places,of course.i also buy their grease product for my 1/32 cars,every so often to grease the crown and pinion.not too much,of course!
i just noticed something in the photo,though.the stuff we get up here just has one tip,not the optional tip shown in the photo.same product,different bottle...
oh,and speaking of interesting oilers,it brought to mind something i saw in the lee valley catalogue,a fine woodworkers tool manufacturer here.it is a chair restoration kit,which comes with syringes with small needle tips for inserting glue into hard to reach spaces...why not oil,too...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Good to hear that it works ok for slot cars. That's not an extra tip... The black tip on the bottle on the pic is actually a solid cap they use for shipping. The directions say to use it for long term storage too...


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*"Mad Dog's" secret race'n oil....*

We have used various lubricants on our HO slot cars. The one I have used exclusively for about 10 years is "Slick-50". I apply with toothpick or straight-pin. It's thin and you can't use much but I have run a super-stock T-jet for 40+ min w/o re-oiling and w/o the car slowing significantly. That's long-lasting enough for my purposes.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I have had a bottle of Labelles #108 in use for many years. I find it a very good product and prefer it to many of the slot car oiling products on the market. It lubricates very well for extened periods of time and will not disappoint you. If you are like me this will not be your last bottle of Labelles.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I prefer the LaBelle 111. I've used the 107 & 108, but settled on the 111.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i have never seen the 111.is it thicker?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I have no experience with the oil but really prefer the pen type oiler over the bottle style, just personal preference.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I would have liked a pen type, but those are the ones that break on me before they're empty...

Now that I've used this a little... I find that the oil seems to be good stuff, but it's a little hard to handle because it's REAL thin...

--rick


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I always used three grades of LaBelle for all the years I was in model trains.

I've never used their #108 on HO slot cars, but I'd worry that it might be too thin. Slot motors run much faster than train motors, so the oil would get even thinner with the extra heat, and seems likely to migrate away or be slung off in a fairly short time. Let us know how it works.

-- D


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

slotnewbie69 said:


> i have never seen the 111.is it thicker?


Yes, the 111 is a little heavier......


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks.


----------

